

Lizard Kids: A Long Trail of Fail - Gyonka
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/12/lizard-kids-a-long-trail-of-fail/

======
gcb0
the security scene now is all about one's fame and gossip?

~~~
tommica
How did you come to this conclusion?

~~~
gcb0
article has zero tech details. just talk about name calling and who is clever

